# APR Presents the 1.8 TSI EA888 Gen 3 ECU Upgrade (A1, Ibiza and Polo)!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Product Page*

APR is pleased to present the ultimate engine control unit (ECU) upgrade for the 1.8T EA888 Gen 3 engine. APR’s ECU upgrade is available in octane-specific variations and is conveniently flashed to the vehicle’s factory ECU through the OBD-II port without any physical modification to the factory ECU.


APR’s ECU upgrades are one of the best horsepower-per-dollar modifications for the new 1.8T engine. The APR Stage I ECU Upgrade is designed to work without requiring other changes to the vehicle’s hardware. With the ECU Upgrade alone, APR’s Calibration Experts measured higher peak figures of 288 ft-lbs of torque and 252 horsepower with 98 RON fuel. Large gains were seen throughout the power band, including an additional 53 ft-lbs of torque and 65 horsepower. The increase in horsepower and torque directly translates to an exceptionally quicker vehicle! Simply by adding a high flow downpipe and APR's Stage II ECU Upgrade, power figures grew further to 262 HP and 316 FT-LBS of torque with an additional 80 FT-LBS of torque and 71 HP over stock!

Available for the new A1, Ibiza and Polo! 


















For more information, please visit our product page.


----------

